# What is this????????



## jerl77 (Nov 14, 2015)

I dose aquarium fertilizer macro mix 
Daily
Running co2 30ppm 
6 bulb t5 about 10 hours a day 
Dimmable run about 50% 
Any clues?


----------



## skyjacker07 (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks like hair algae.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

black beard algae. 
I'd shorten your photoperiod to 6 hours or 8 at max. I'd dim them if possible. 
I'd also be more on top of the water changes to reduce organics. To deal with the existing algae buy some 3% hydrogen peroxide and just use a syringe or pipette and spot dose it with the filter off. you'll see bubbling and then leave it for ~5 minutes and then turn the filter back on and within a day or two you should see all of the bba turn pink/purple and die/be eaten.


----------



## jerl77 (Nov 14, 2015)

Shorted the light period 
And dimmed them down to 50% 
Was looking into overdosing excel anyone have luck with this ?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Neil hit it o
n the head


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 14, 2014)

d) none of the above

It's most likely BBA.

Try Zapping with a long dropper of peroxide every morning. No more than 1ml per actual gallon. See how the algae reacts in 2 days.

When it doesn't react to peroxide, use Glutaraldehyde (excel) by zapping the affected area, not the whole tank.


----------

